# Brushing teeth?



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I know it's important for dogs and cats to have their teeth brushed regularly. I used to do my horse's teeth twice a year with an equine dentist, and I remember keeping an eye on the teeth of my rabbits and guinea pigs growing up, to make sure they were healthy and not overgrown.

I know hedgehog teeth are more like dog and cat teeth, so my question is, should I brush them? I just picked up a new brush set for my dog. It has a big brush and a finger one. Should I attempt to do Knarla's?

I may be crazy, but I am anal about teeth in pets. Once they start losing teeth their health goes downhill. I don't want to hurt her, and I wasn't sure if this would help in anyway.

If I do it, should I use the dog paste I do for my dog, or baking soda, or just plain water (which wouldn't do a lot)?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish you luck! Lol

I'd say cat paste, in case there are chemical differences in amounts? But if there's no difference then dog paste is fine. And you should be anal! I just did a semester on animal dentistry and ick *shivers* enough said lol

You can also look into enzyme chews. Brushing is best, but it may not be logical in hedgehog.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

I may try it and see. Loss of teeth was one of the contributing factors to my younger horse going downhill. I took good care of them, but you can only do so much for them. At least in horses you can soak their food into soup once all teeth are gone. Not all animals accept that.

I'll do a label comparison of cat versus dog toothpaste. I don't remember a difference, but wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

This makes me wonder if promotion of hedgehog dental care might improve oral health and longevity. I've never heard or anyone brushing hedgie teeth.

Let us know how the tooth brushing goes!


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

I have a hard enough time doing my dogs teeth... couldn't imagine doing Prims lol. My dog tries to eat the toothbrush to get all the toothpaste off lol.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd like to know a lot more about this exact question. What do vets say? Should hedgies have regular brushings? Would it be practical for owners to do this? Is there an additional need/concern for hedgies whose diets require a certain amount of soft food (mine gets 6 grams of baby food in order to deliver a special grind of kibble to help keep weight up)?

Over time, I was able to get her to accept baths and nail clippings very well, but she is very protective of her face and mouth. I rarely even get to see her mouth open except for when she's slurping up a mealie. If she ever needed to be syringe fed, I have no idea how I'd make that happen.


----------



## exoticfluffy360 (Jan 22, 2013)

same here cause i never even thought of that  .lol
now I'm gonna go on a google rampage!!! if i find anything ill be sure to bring it back here


----------

